# Comment se DEconnecter de son compte YouTube depuis un iPad Pro



## sherazad (4 Août 2016)

Tout est dans le titre J arrive à DEconnecter depuis mon iMac juste pource dernier mais l iPad c est autre chose merci de votre aide


----------



## USB09 (5 Août 2016)

Sur l'application YouTube :
En haut à droite (icône personne)
Taper sur votre avatar
Choisissez UTILISER YOUTUBE SANS COMPTE GOOGLE.


----------



## sherazad (5 Août 2016)

USB09 a dit:


> Sur l'application YouTube :
> En haut à droite (icône personne)
> Taper sur votre avatar
> Choisissez UTILISER YOUTUBE SANS COMPTE GOOGLE.


Ok merci mais comme j ai créé un compte YouTube dans compte effectivement j ai mon icône Perso en haut à gauche quand je click dessus pas de choix pour deconnecter


----------



## sherazad (5 Août 2016)

sherazad a dit:


> Ok merci mais comme j ai créé un compte YouTube dans compte effectivement j ai mon icône Perso en haut à gauche quand je click dessus pas de choix pour deconnecter


Ah autant pour moi j ai fait ce que tu as gentiment explique et c est bon merci beaucoup bonne journée


----------



## USB09 (5 Août 2016)




----------

